# Gaggia deluxe



## cerebum (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi

I haven't had an espresso machine for a few years due to lack of space but I fancied a project. I tried to land a Gaggia Classic in need of repair but the prices are beyond what I can justify. Just as I was about to lose heart I landed on a Gaggia Deluxe in good nick for £30. The deluxe appears to be a classic but without the stainless steel or the solenoid (correct me if I am wrong:0) ) I am planning on a de scale and replacing the group head seal. 2 questions,

1) is it the standard Gaggia group head seal, I.e. the same as the one for the classic?

2) is it worth buying a new shower ... thingy & is that also the standard classic one?

Thanks


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

Group gasket is standard. I am assuming it's SELECTA deluxe or coffee deluxe. Also remove the group valve and clean.


----------



## cerebum (Mar 26, 2011)

It is the coffee deluxe :0) i plan on taking the group head apart and soaking it. I have found a video on cleaning the group valve :0) Looks straight forward. I was also wondering whether to upgrade the steam wand, I think it is the same fitting as the classic.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

it is same wand fitting so can be upgraded easilly


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Have a look for the Cafelat silicone group seals. So much nicer and worth the tiny extra cost. The blue one fits.


----------



## cerebum (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks guys for all your help :0) I can't wait to get cleaning and modifying


----------



## cerebum (Mar 26, 2011)

i have removed the shower screen and group head & it looks exactly the same as the one on the classic. i can't see a group valve but the machine is very clean so i am not going to panic for now. i have soaked the screen and head parts, next bit, make a coffee, then descale, then another comparison. i have never been so excited about cleaning before :0) one last question, why is the silicone seal better?


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

The silicone seal will last longer and be more durable, able to hold its shape and not compress down like the rubber.

It won't go hard and brittle with age.

It won't potentially add a rubbery flavour if it gets too old.

It 'feels' nicer when putting in the portafilter.

It's a rad blue colour.


----------



## cerebum (Mar 26, 2011)

sold. oi Happy Donkey, blue seal please :0) well, i descaled my coffee deluxe. six litres of clean water later there was still scale coming out of it. i am beginning to think a clean was overdue. can't wait to try some good coffee in it. i am using Costa espresso until i know it is spot on and the results so far have been really good :0)


----------

